
Find Solutions Faster by Not Looking For Them - vannevar
http://www.infoq.com/presentations/Searching-Without-Objectives
======
vannevar
For some problems, looking for novel outcomes rather than a specific one may
actually lead to finding better solutions, more quickly.

